# Debian 4.0, Apache 2 -> AcceptPathInfo aktivieren



## Mik3e (25. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Ich versuche Direktive "AcceptPathInfo" des Apache Servers auf "true" zu setzen (eine Applikation verlangt es so). 
*
Mein Problem:*
Ich bin mit meinem Latein was die Platzierung der Direktive angeht am Ende. Ich hatte sie schon in der apache2.conf, in der httpd.conf und in den vhost Files gesetzt -> alles ohne Auswirkung.

Gesetzt habe ich Sie folgendermaßen:
*AcceptPathInfo On*

In die .htaccess kann ich aufgrund der Applikation nichts einsetzen (sollte auch nicht nötig sein).

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee, wo man diese Direktive setzen kann?

Danke Euch vorweg & Ciao,
Mike


----------



## Navy (25. Juli 2008)

Du *solltest* sie in der .htaccess des jeweiligen Verzeichnisses setzen. Wenn das nicht geht, dann musst Du global die httpd.conf anpassen. Im Grunde sollte es auch nicht nötig sein den Apache neu zu starten, dennoch ist es ratsam.

Darf ich fragen, warum Du keinen Zugriff darauf hast und wie Du den Server administrierst?


----------



## Mik3e (25. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Natürlich habe ich Zugriff, allerdings wird von der Applikation eine eigene .htaccess erstellt (nach der Konfiguration). Kompliziertere Geschichte. Sollte auch nicht nötig sein, da die htaccess ja nur die httpd.conf bzw. die vhosts direktiven überlagert (sofern die Berechtigung stimmt).

Das setzen in der httpd.conf bringt wie gesagt nichts.

Mittlerweilen mehrt sich mein Verdacht, dass der Check der Applikation buggy ist. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ala "GetEnv" die Direktiven des Apache zur Laufzeit auszulesen auf der Shell?

Ciao,
Mike


----------



## Mik3e (25. Juli 2008)

So, mein Verdacht hat sich bestätigt. Nach einigem Suchen habe ich diesen Eintrag im Bugtracker gefunden:
http://issues.ez.no/8145

Danke dennoch & Ciao,
Mike


----------

